# Seasonique



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Anyone on Seasonique? This is my first package of it, I went through about 2 1/2 months of pills and was fine in the transition from my other bc pills, now about 2-3 weeks before my period I've been spotting non stop on and off, last week enough to need to use pads now it alternates between needing a pad or a panty liner. I did take a pill later than normal on one day so I suppose that might be causing the bleeding. I was just wondering if anyone is having this prob. I'm also a worrywart because I've had some bad paps in the past and spotting was a symptom. I suppose I might just make a doc appt.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I've taken seasonale (4 periods a year) which I think is just like Seasonique and it does say for Seaonale that until your body adjusts to it you can have spotting for up to a year I believe. Something like that. I would go to the website for Seasonique and look at the patient information and it will tell you whether or not spotting could occur. If you're really worried, I would honestly call the office first before spending money to go. I'm pretty sure that this is normal.Oh, and I used to spot like crazy on Seasonale. Even after taking it for awhile and I've never had a bad pap or anything like that.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

thanks for the response. Yeah Seasonique and Seasonale are the same except in the final week of pills Seasonique has hormones rather than plecebo pills to control PMS stuff. are you still on the seasonale? Spotting is a side effect I did read that, I've spotted on other pills before too, but never this much, the last few days it's taperd down a bit I might wait and see.


----------

